# Croatia Gorski Kotar



## biggrumble (May 6, 2010)

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone out there has ridden the Gorski Kotar trails in Croatia. I am thinking about heading there for a week long bike tour, but I feel as though I would be going in blind and was hoping to hear anyone else's experience there.

Gorski kotar Bike ? Cycling Trails

Thanks!
Matt


----------

